# Protech??



## Security Fence (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

Looking to purchase 6' and 10' protech IST pushers for bobcat S175 and S250. Both are two speed machines. Has anyone used these before? Any recommendations? I am currently using 100" and 80" buckets on these machines. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Security Fence,

One of our Business Develop Managers would be happy to speak with you about our IST units. If you would like to you can call our headquarters at 888-787-4766 and ask for BDM Tony Conte. He can answer any questions you might have and even point you in the direction of customers that are currently using these units. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

Security Fence;1340227 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to purchase 6' and 10' protech IST pushers for bobcat S175 and S250. Both are two speed machines. Has anyone used these before? Any recommendations? I am currently using 100" and 80" buckets on these machines. Thanks for your advice.


I have plowed snow for a while and speaking with a few contractors the concern i am coming across more than not is that the rubber or polyurethane that protech uses does not have good return properties and often you are plowing with the cutting edges completely under the pusher. This unfortunately does not give you an attack angle that is necessary for a good cleaning process. To be honest if you are new to this business or have only a one year contract then go rubber edge they are certainly the cheapest (protech or buyers) But if you are looking for better cleaning properties stick with a mechanical trip edge design (arctic sectional/horst/and so on. Good luck!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I lve my protect yes it does not scrape as well as a trip edge but I get to charge more for salt and my lots are full sun o I'm lucky


----------



## RLS (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought the protech did have the steel trip edge?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Pro-tech IST pushers have a steel trip edge. The also make pushers with reversible edges. If your staying ahead of the storm you could get away with an 8ft pusher instead of 6ft.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have both rubber & an ist Protec, the ist does scrape better than the rubber in most storms. Mine are both on loaders. The ist also seems to push a little easier than the rubber.


----------



## RLS (Jul 13, 2010)

Good to know...thanks guys.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Whats a steel trip edge?*



RLS;1344552 said:


> I thought the protech did have the steel trip edge?


Sorry I should have been clearer. Protech IST units have a steel cutting edge bolted to rubber section. This is not a mechanical steel trip edge at all. If fact it is a hybrid design that has been employed in Europe for many years. In Europe certain companies use this design but they do not use rubber as the trip mechanism. This is because of the poor return to position characteristics that rubber exhibits. They do use a product that Bayer Corp has a patent on called Vulkollan® this polyurethane elastomer is really the best product for trip edge designs like IST style.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Trip edge/trip edge mechanism*



Joe Blade;1349612 said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer. Protech IST units have a steel cutting edge bolted to rubber section. This is not a mechanical steel trip edge at all. If fact it is a hybrid design that has been employed in Europe for many years. In Europe certain companies use this design but they do not use rubber as the trip mechanism. This is because of the poor return to position characteristics that rubber exhibits. They do use a product that Bayer Corp has a patent on called Vulkollan® this polyurethane elastomer is really the best product for trip edge designs like IST style.


*Correction* IST Protech units use some form of polyurathane for their trip material .


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Joe Blade;1343406 said:


> I have plowed snow for a while and speaking with a few contractors the concern i am coming across more than not is that the rubber or polyurethane that protech uses does not have good return properties and often you are plowing with the cutting edges completely under the pusher. This unfortunately does not give you an attack angle that is necessary for a good cleaning process. To be honest if you are new to this business or have only a one year contract then go rubber edge they are certainly the cheapest (protech or buyers) But if you are looking for better cleaning properties stick with a mechanical trip edge design (arctic sectional/horst/and so on. Good luck!





Joe Blade;1349612 said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer. Protech IST units have a steel cutting edge bolted to rubber section. This is not a mechanical steel trip edge at all. If fact it is a hybrid design that has been employed in Europe for many years. In Europe certain companies use this design but they do not use rubber as the trip mechanism. This is because of the poor return to position characteristics that rubber exhibits. They do use a product that Bayer Corp has a patent on called Vulkollan® this polyurethane elastomer is really the best product for trip edge designs like IST style.


Don't you sell a competing brand of pushers?

Because most of what you are saying is cow excrement. I've had 3 ProTechs for 11 seasons now, long before steel edges came out on pushers. I had one before I bought the bigger ones. So I (my company, not "contractors that I've been talking to") have been using them for 12 seasons. Have yet to see the problems you are referring to.

Do they scrape as good as a steel? No. I would love to replace mine with IST's (which you'll notice is what the OP is asking about) but ProTech builds such a dang good product all I have to do is replace shoes and edges and they keep right on going.

Either the "contractors you're talking to" don't have the edges adjusted correctly or you're trying to sell your brand, but this is not factual information.

As for the IST trip design, not only is it in Europe, but Viking-Cives uses that same design on some of their plows. It's been around for quite some time.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kingdom of Nye? What is that?*

I have sold competitive brands in the past including yes even protech. I now produce a product that is very much different than a snow pusher. In my comments I did say that for a one year contract or start up rubber pushers like protech or buyers would suffice. But I also have been told from different contractors and operators that the IST models show the same symptoms and that is poor return to position qualities. As for Viking they represent a well-established snowplow line from Italy called Assaloni.Spa (http://www.assaloni.com) This Company pioneered this style of trip edge (that is a fact). It is not a North American idea or concept what so ever. I have nothing against the rubber cutting edge pusher I think Buyers and Protech make them well. What am am saying is if you want a "steel trip "pusher and I don't make one or sell one, go with a real mechanical and durable steel trip edge design. Like Sectional or Horst that's what i said.
Maybe you feel that because I manufacture a type of snowplow you think that I should not post my experiences and maybe you have a point (smallCOInterest) and that's understandable.
But I also have been plowing snow for 20 years so I do have a valid opinion on snow removal and I don't appreciate your negative terms. I can assure you that I am informed in this industry and I will post my opinions regularly.
And what's with the Kingdom of Nye? CANADA / USA?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Joe Blade;1349712 said:


> I have sold competitive brands in the past including yes even protech. I now produce a product that is very much different than a snow pusher. In my comments I did say that for a one year contract or start up rubber pushers like protech or buyers would suffice. But I also have been told from different contractors and operators that the IST models show the same symptoms and that is poor return to position qualities. As for Viking they represent a well-established snowplow line from Italy called Assaloni.Spa (http://www.assaloni.com) This Company pioneered this style of trip edge (that is a fact). It is not a North American idea or concept what so ever. I have nothing against the rubber cutting edge pusher I think Buyers and Protech make them well. What am am saying is if you want a "steel trip "pusher and I don't make one or sell one, go with a real mechanical and durable steel trip edge design. Like Sectional or Horst that's what i said.
> Maybe you feel that because I manufacture a type of snowplow you think that I should not post my experiences and maybe you have a point (smallCOInterest) and that's understandable.
> But I also have been plowing snow for 20 years so I do have a valid opinion on snow removal and I don't appreciate your negative terms. I can assure you that I am informed in this industry and I will post my opinions regularly.
> And what's with the Kingdom of Nye? CANADA / USA?


Well, Joe, the guy asked about experiences, not what contractors have told you. You are giving a second hand account as well as being biased because you are selling a competing item.

Good to hear that you've been plowing for 20 years, have any of those been using a ProTech of either model? Because I am telling the OP what MY experiences are for the past 12 years. And those are not at all what I have experienced. BTW, I don't sell anything but snow and ice management.

Negative or not, I don't think you are being totally upfront with the OP because you do sell a competing product. Or very similar to it. That is my opinion, and I am going to give it just as you are. I am also going to challenge what you say based on others experiences, because they are what would be called in court "hearsay" and not admissible (for the most part). Anyone can say anything. I can be lying about my experiences, but I'm not. I have nothing to gain or lose by lying about my ProTech products. They are a great company with a great product and I tend to defend them when someone says something that I believe is wrong.

As for the Kingdom of Nye? You've been plowing snow for 20 years and never heard of it?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

dfd9;1350589 said:


> As for the Kingdom of Nye? You've been plowing snow for 20 years and never heard of it?


 Isn't the Kingdom of Nye in the great state of Nevada? payup

Technically by geography that would be correct. Nye county Nevada.


----------



## Security Fence (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for your opinions and views. I ended up picking up two 10' protech IST pushers.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

dfd9;1350589 said:


> Well, Joe, the guy asked about experiences, not what contractors have told you. You are giving a second hand account as well as being biased because you are selling a competing item.
> 
> Good to hear that you've been plowing for 20 years, have any of those been using a ProTech of either model? Because I am telling the OP what MY experiences are for the past 12 years. And those are not at all what I have experienced. BTW, I don't sell anything but snow and ice management.
> 
> ...


Ok, I have personally only ever used an IST for 30 mins so that's not enough time to form a substantial opinion.
I have taken IST units in on trade from contractors in the Ontario area up until a year ago and have listened to their experiences. Not positive that's it.
If I put a piece of plywood and some 2x4s in front of my loader and sell it that would make me a competitor right? You understand the exaggeration. My product is so different from Protechs that we don't even share the same type of customer so keep your pantyhose on. And if you are concerned that there is some deceptive agenda going on I can assure you that is not the case. Protech has been around a while and I am sure that they are standing behind its products. That being said, if customers exercise a philosophical shift in technology usage that is there choice and cannot be discouraged. Snow removal Customers demand better solutions for our industry. Truth be told companies want plows that clean better all the time not just 70% of the time. I made some points about my experiences and posted them. That's it
Location Hye? I am thinking Nevada to and yes I googled that!


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

Security Fence;1350721 said:


> Thanks guys for your opinions and views. I ended up picking up two 10' protech IST pushers.


Good luck SF


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

You'll be happy with it, I think the best thing about pro-tec pushers is that they are simple. you cant go wrong.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it seems that if the rubber is properly adjusted( not to low) and the box is not parked resting on the rubber, that it does a better job......resting the box on the rubber seems to give it a backwards curve


----------

